# Unterwasserpose



## S. Daniel (13. September 2009)

Hi Freunde,

ich habe mich mal beim Bau einer Unterwasserpose versucht und wollte euch mal zeigen was ich da gemacht habe....|supergri

MfG

Daniel


----------



## Bienzli (15. September 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserpose*

Gute und einfache Anleitung!! Wie ich sehe hast du Buchenrundholz verwendet, oder? Buchen ist ein Hartes und schweres Holz. Daher würde ich Kiefer oder Balsa verwenden. 
lg Adi


----------



## S. Daniel (15. September 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserpose*

Danke!

Ja das ist Buche...

Ich hatte auch schon überlegt eine Pose aus einem Plastikei zu bauen und ein kleinen Vibrationsmotor zu bauen so das sich das Vorfach bzw. der Köder besser bewegt..

MfG

Daniel


----------



## AtiXxX (24. August 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpose*

hey sieht ja net schlecht aus aber wenn du dafür 5 euro ausgeben musstest kannst gleich welche kaufen  weil die bekommst auch schon ab 1- 4,99 im laden bzw online 

aber is sehr nett anzu schaun.


----------



## jkc (24. August 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpose*

Hi, 

wo gibt es denn Unterwasserposen für 1€ im Netz? Suche nämlich auch grade welche und finde die üblichen Preise von 2,5€ bis über 5€ recht derbe.

Un mit dem Material was der TE da fürn 5er Erstanden hat baut er ca. 10 solcher Dinger.

Hatte auch schon an selbstbau gedacht, aber mir fehlt da leider etwas die Zeit...

Buche ist in der tat nicht unbedingt das beste Material dafür, würde PU-Schaumplatte, Styropor, Balsaholz oder Abachi nehmen und zwar genau in der Reihenfolge.

Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz was da mit dem Messing passiert ist, ist das ein Rohr und bildet die Schnurinnendurchführung?

Natürlich trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Dingen; Eigenbau macht ja auch immer jeden Erfolg damit wertvoller.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Lorenz (24. August 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpose*

@jkc
Anaconda ~1,30 aufwärts pro stk.

Styropordreck der am Vorfach zerbrösselt würde ich übrigens nicht kaufen.


----------



## jkc (24. August 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpose*

Ah, danke Lorenz! Habe ich grade in diversen shops gefunden - leider nur bis 25g Tragkraft, aber immerhin ein Anfang!

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## AtiXxX (25. August 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpose*

Hey auf askariangelsport im netz bekommen man ab 0, 99 Euro schon mit 30 gramm tragkraft und dann halt aufwärts. Gruß


----------



## jkc (25. August 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpose*

Hi, danke habe ich jetzt auch gefunden, obwohl ich da vorher schon geschaut hatte. 
Sind sogar zwei Stück in der Packung 2X 60g für 1,49€ #6 - nur sind die Dinger auch tauglich, oder ist das sowas wovor Lorenz uns gewarnt hat?! 
Würde ja selber testen, hatte kürzlich aber erst woanders welche gekauft und was anderes brauche ich von dem Laden auch nicht...

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Lorenz (25. August 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpose*



AtiXxX schrieb:


> auf askariangelsport im netz bekommen man ab 0, 99 Euro schon mit 30 gramm tragkraft und dann halt aufwärts.



Mir wollte mal jemand welche schenken. Ich hab dankend abgelehnt...

Eventuell haben die aber auch was geändert oder verschiedene Modelle, keine Ahnung.


----------



## AtiXxX (25. August 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpose*

ja sind recht günstig muss man halt mal testen .sd ist halt die Sache und ich sag mal für 1, 49 , 2st kann man ja eigentlich nichts falsch machen. 

kann man auch mit kork bauen oder hat das zu wenig auftrieb oder mit den von überraschungs Eier also die leeren kugeln musste genauso gehen wie mit Debüt normalen schwimm kugeln die man so kaufen kann. nur denke die tragen nicht viel


----------



## AtiXxX (25. August 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpose*

das ist halt immer die Sache muss man halt testen und ich meine für 2st nur 1, 49 passt das ja. ich werde sie mir auf jeden Fall mal holen und testen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. August 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpose*

Ach Leute, U- Posen bauen geht doch nun wirklich einfach und dennoch mit professionellem Ausgang.
Alles was ihr braucht, sind dicke Elemente aus geschäumtem Polyethylen, der weiße, widerstandfähige elastische Schaum, der überall da in der Verpackungs- und Logistikbranche genommen wird, wo kein Styropor genommen wird.
Das Zeug ist häufig um eure neue Waschmaschine, Gefrierkombi etc. als Transportschutz verwendet.
Alternativ funktionieren auch dicke Plattenreste aus Depron, Hartschaum für Gebäudedämmung, zur Not auch EPP.
Die jeweilige Platte oder Abfallstück sollte halt mindestens schon so dick sein, wie eure U-Pose lang werden soll.
Dann nehmt ihr dünnwandiges Metallrohr in dem Innendurchmesser den die Pose nachher als Außendurchmesser haben soll.
Geeignete Rohre sind, was man zu Hause übrig haben könnte:
- altes überflüssiges Staubsaugerrohr
- das Sonnenschirmrohr
- das Rohr von einem Wischmopp, Besen etc.
- Rohr eines Dusch- Eckregals
(Die Teile die man in die Dusche zwischen Wanne und Decke mittels gefedertem Teleskopstandrohr einklemmt)

Von so einem Rohr schneidet man sich ein Stück ab, ruhig 5cm länger als die Pose nachher lang werden soll.

Nun kommt's auf den U- Posenwerkstoff an.
Bei grünen Hartschaumplatten reicht es, wenn das verwendete Rohrstück sehr dünnwandig ist und man die Schnittkante des Rohrs, an mehreren Stellen rundherum etwa 2mm tief einkerbt oder einschneidet. Das Rohrstück wird nämlich anschließend mit Drehbewegung aus dem Handgelenk durch die Schaumplatte gedrückt.
Das Rohrstück fungiert quasi als Bohrkrone, Lochkreissäge...., denn einfach ausstechen funktioniert leider nicht.
Bei elastischen Schäumen, wie dem weißen Verpackungsschaum aus PE, muss eine Rohrseite an der Schnittkante etwas mehr bearbeitet werden.
Eine Methode ist mit einer Nadelfeile rundherum im gleichen Abstand Stücke in Feilendicke(ca. 3mm) herauszufeilen, so dass Stücke, wie die Zinnen einer Burg, stehen bleiben.
So entsteht ein Sägeeffekt, der einem gut durch das Schaummaterial kommen lässt.
Eine weiter Methode besteht darin, eine Rohrseite rundherum, recht häufig einzuschneiden(geht mit dem Seitenschneider oder Metallsäge je nach Wandstärke) in Abständen von 5-8mm. Am Ende der Prozedur hat das bearbeitete Rohrende ganz viele Zähne, die man nur noch, wie bei einer Säge, abwechselnd, leicht zu verschränken braucht. Letzteres geht wunderbar mit einer Flachspitz- oder Telefonzange.
Fertig ist der U- Posenschneider!

Mit Hilfe diese netten Werkzeugs lassen sich nun ziemlich lange Rundstücke aus gängigen, verfügbaren Schaumstücken, Schaumplatten etc. herausarbeiten, die man dann nur noch in Wunschlänge der U- Pose schneiden muss.
Die Endform der U- Pose erhält man durch die Bearbeitung mit Schmirgelpapier, den U- Posenrohling kann man dann anschließend anpinseln oder per Tauchlackierung colorieren.
Das Mittenloch fürs Röhrchen, lässt sich im Falle von PE- Schaum per heißem Draht präzise reinschmelzen.
Ansonsten hilft im Einzelfall experimentieren und etwas um die Ecke denken, die Lösung ist manchmal ganz banal.


----------

